# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Nummela-Forssa

## Resiina

Pohjolan liikenne on aloittaunut kesä kuun alussa vuoron välillä Nummela-Forssa. Helsigistä 22.05 lähtevällä vuorolla on vaihtoyhteys Nummelasta 22.55 Forssaan lähtevään vuoroon. Kyseinen vuoro on vakiovuoro ja se käy karkkilan keskustassa ja perillä Forssassa se on 00.10

Paluuvuoroa ei ole

----------

